
State of ICO ratings in 2018 - OlegPyatakov
https://pyatakov.com/blog/state-of-ico-ratings-in-2018-part-3/
======
OlegPyatakov
This is the final part of examination of various popular ICO rating services
in which I dig into how the same ICOs are being rated.

